# Bristol City Council elections 2014



## JTG (May 21, 2014)

Starting this thread a little later than usual - eve of polling day!

Wards voting this year - these are the same ones fought on general election day in 2010:
Avonmouth (L)
Bedminster (L)
Bishopston (LD)
Bishopsworth (C)
Brislington East (L)
Brislington West (LD)
Filwood (L)
Hartcliffe (L)
Henbury (C)
Hengrove (LD)
Henleaze (LD)
Horfield (LD)
Kingsweston (LD)
Knowle (LD)
Lockleaze (LD)
Redland (LD)
Southmead (L)
Southville (G)
Stockwood (C)
Stoke Bishop (C)
Westbury-on-Trym (C)
Whitchurch Park (LD)
Windmill Hill (LD)

There is also a by-election in St George West following the resignation of Labour's Peter Hammond

Things to look out for:
1) The continuing annihilation of the Liberal Democrats in Bristol. It's kind of slow because of the drawn out election cycle for BCC but that means we get this fun nearly every year  Since 2010 they've lost 14 seats on the council by my count and I expect them to lose up to ten more this time around
2) The battle between Labour and the Greens in Southville (which has been mighty close the last few times) and Bishopston (which the LDs have no chance of holding whatsoever). Hopefully the Greens will lose. Tess Green steps down in Southville and Charlie Bolton returns for another go at the job.
3) Labour defend the Avonmouth seat Doug Naysmith took from Spud Murphy on the drawing of lots in 2010. Should be a little easier this time.

Predictions: Avonmouth - Labour hold; Bedminster - Labour hold; Bishopston - Green gain; Bishopsworth - Tory hold; Brislington East - Labour hold; Brislington West - Labour gain; Filwood - Labour hold; Hartcliffe - Labour hold; Henbury - Tory hold; Hengrove - Labour gain; Henleaze - Lib Dem hold; Horfield - Labour gain; Kingsweston - Labour gain; Knowle - Labour gain; Lockleaze - Labour gain; Redland - Lib Dem hold; Southmead - Labour hold; Southville - Labour gain; Stockwood - Tory hold; Stoke Bishop - Tory hold; Westbury-on-Trym - Tory hold; Whitchurch Park - Labour gain; Windmill Hill - Labour gain

Tricky ones to predict are Henleaze (Tory/Lib Dem marginal, popular incumbent), Horfield (three way marginal, high student electorate), Kingsweston (Independent victory last time muddied the waters a bit but should return to Labour), Bishopston (Radice got a landslide win last time but how will they fare in the other seat? Lots of Green & Labour posters up in the ward), Windmill Hill (sticking my neck out, huge Lib Dem majority last time).

Webcast on the BCC youtube channel from 10pm Thursday


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 22, 2014)

It's all getting dirty in Knowle - Gary Hopkins (LD) appears to have not made a whole heap of friends here!


----------



## butchersapron (May 22, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's all getting dirty in Knowle - Gary Hopkins (LD) appears to have not made a whole heap of friends here!


Surely an apt time to post this then:


----------



## JTG (May 22, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's all getting dirty in Knowle - Gary Hopkins (LD) appears to have not made a whole heap of friends here!


Hold the front page 
Bishopston interests me due to the Rovers issue, which is pretty emotive and polarising. Have been told that Labour did a lot of door knocking around the issue and decided to be pro-Rovers/Sainsburys as a result. Someone even told me he saw Labour activists in Gas shirts on the Glos Rd.


----------



## butchersapron (May 22, 2014)

THE BRISTOL BLOGGER’S ELECTION WATCH



> Right. Here’s my election intro’. Apologies for any errors but I can’t be arsed with doing too much research so I’ve just cobbled this together from the list of candidates and relied on my general knowledge. Please post any corrections to the comments.
> 
> I’ve no idea about majorities, swings and all the statistical stuff because it’s too boring for words and I really can’t be bothered to look it all up. Anyway, hopefully Paul Smith will pop along to bore us with all that stuff as the night proceeds …
> 
> My generalised predictions are: a good night for Labour; a disaster for the Lib Dems; a couple of seats for the Greens and – percentage wise – a good night for UKIP but probably no councillors. My dodgy ward predictions are below.


----------



## JTG (May 22, 2014)

He's talking cobblers on several fronts there imho


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 22, 2014)

Results will be posted to the City Council website here:

http://www.bristol.gov.uk/LocalElectionViewer?XSL=main&ElectionId=68


----------



## JTG (May 22, 2014)

I'm eagerly awaiting the live results (stream starts at midnight!)

I'm in work and we've run out of stuff to do. Your excuses may differ


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 23, 2014)

First results expected around half one!


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Live stream tells me votes are being verified 

Exciting stuff this democracy lark


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 23, 2014)

Apparently Brislington East is looking ripe for the Kippers, and Lib Dem leader Tim Kent is under threat in Whitchurch (though presumably not from UKIP's Christine Forrester, who lives in, err, Hampshire!)


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Apparently Brislington East is looking ripe for the Kippers, and Lib Dem leader Tim Kent is under threat in Whitchurch (though presumably not from UKIP's Christine Forrester, who lives in, err, Hampshire!)


 Recent results in Bris East have been very very narrow Labour wins over the Tories. Only dozens of votes in it - so a UKIP ambush over there wouldn't shock me


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> Exciting stuff this democracy lark



I would characterise this stuff as neither exciting nor democracy!


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> I would characterise this stuff as neither exciting nor democracy!


I'm suspending my cynicism because of the numbers


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 23, 2014)

BBC Bristol's Chris Brierley now claiming Hengrove could be a Kipper gain...


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Hmmm. My over reliance on past election results may do me few favours tonight


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 23, 2014)

To be fair, Brierley does come across as someone who's been skipping his lithium.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Hang on - BBC Bristol?

I'll ignore him then


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 23, 2014)

> Steve Norman and entourage have been at the count over half an hour and haven”t decked anyone. This is a victory.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 23, 2014)

Still only verifying at 20 of 24 tables. Getting beyond a joke now.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Still only verifying at 20 of 24 tables. Getting beyond a joke now.


I believe they have to verify all the Euro votes before they seal the boxes and count the Council votes

Clearly it's a massive turn out


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

The live stream is up 

Dealing with stuff at work but doesn't seem to be much else going on


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

RESULTS!


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Filwood first it would seem. Surely nothing other than Labour here


----------



## wiskey (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> Starting this thread a little later than usual - eve of polling day!
> 2) The battle between Labour and the Greens in Southville (which has been mighty close the last few times) and Bishopston (which the LDs have no chance of holding whatsoever). *Hopefully the Greens will lose. *Tess Green steps down in Southville and Charlie Bolton returns for another go at the job.



Why?


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Why?


Bishopston Greens campaigned against Memorial Stadium redevelopment. Upset an awful lot of people across Bristol as a result, bad move on their part


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Expected turnout around 36%


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Labour hold Filwood, Kingsweston expected next


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Lib Dems hold Kingsweston

Wtf Kingsweston? Not the place I spent the first 16 years of my life in


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

That Kingsweston result:
*Tim Leaman*  Liberal Democrat 745 26.37
Terence Richard Daniel Thomas UKIP 720 25.49
Mike Thorne Labour Party Candidate 654 23.15
Barbara Madeleine Lewis The Conservative Party Candidate 489 17.31

Pretty close


----------



## wiskey (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> Bishopston Greens campaigned against Memorial Stadium redevelopment. Upset an awful lot of people across Bristol as a result, bad move on their part


Oh I thought you were talking about Southville


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Filwood:
*Christopher David Jackson*  Labour Party Candidate 1334 59.39
Ryan Brinkley Green Party 335 14.92
Sylvia Christine Windows The Conservative Party Candidate 301 13.40
Marion Jackson Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 174 7.75
Crispin Allard Liberal Democrat 102 4.54


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Oh I thought you were talking about Southville


tbh I'm bearing a grudge against most Bristol Greens atm


----------



## wiskey (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> tbh I'm bearing a grudge against most Bristol Greens atm


So I gather.


----------



## wiskey (May 23, 2014)

Think I might go to bed... Scintillating as this is...


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Brislington West - Labour gain from Lib Dem

*Rhian Elena Greaves*  Labour Party Candidate 972 30.87
Christopher James Robinson UK Independence Party (UKIP) 813 25.82
Peter Henry Main Liberal Democrat Focus Team 800 25.40
Roy Towler The Conservative Party Candidate 501 15.91
Ibado Ali Mahamoud Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 63 2.00


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

UKIP gain Hengrove!


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Hengrove: UKIP gain from Lib Dems

*Michael Frost*  UK Independence Party (UKIP) 912 31.02
Yvonne Eileen Clapp Labour Party Candidate 780 26.53
Antony Skelding The Conservative Party Candidate 503 17.11
Sylvia Kathleen Doubell Liberal Democrat 480 16.33
Graham Hugh Davey Green Party 123 4.18
Neil Oliver Maggs The Respect Party 114 3.88
Mark Baker Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 28 0.95


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Stockwood Tory hold
Whitchurch Park Lib Dem hold

These aren't great results for Labour really.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Stockwood:
*David Henry Robert Morris*  The Conservative Party Candidate 1336 47.65
Kerry Barker Labour Party Candidate 855 30.49
Issica Carina Baron Green Party 337 12.02
Robin Max McGhee Liberal Democrat 150 5.35
Philip John Bishop Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 126 4.49


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Labour hold St George West


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Greens gain Bishopston from Lib Dems

The hairy twats


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Whitchurch Park:
*Tim Kent*  Liberal Democrat 961 36.61
Christine Ann Forrester UK Independence Party (UKIP) 742 28.27
Alice Drummond Bouquet Labour Party Candidate 612 23.31
Jenny Rogers The Conservative Party Candidate 210 8.00
Barney Smith Green Party 82 3.12
Frankie Langeland Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 18 0.69

I like Alice but that is a shocking result


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

St George West:
*Sue Milestone*  Labour and Co-operative Party Candidate 1141 39.43
Chloe Alice Somers Green Party 494 17.07
David Thomas Harrison Lewis The Conservative Party Candidate 425 14.69
Tony Potter Liberal Democrat Focus Team 387 13.37
Jane Marjory Westhead Independents for Bristol 354 12.23
Tom Boyd Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 93 3.21


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Labour hold Brislington East


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Claire Campion-Smith holds Henleaze for the Lib Dems


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Tories hold Henbury


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Bishopston:
*Tim Malnick*  Green Party 2246 47.31
Eileen Means Labour Party Candidate 1168 24.61
Barry John Cash Liberal Democrat 757 15.95
Owen James Evans The Conservative Party Candidate 511 10.76
Martin James Saddington Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 65 1.37

Emphatic result that


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Hopkins holds on in Knowle for the Lib Dems

Wtf is up with all this? Labour are having an absolute shocker


----------



## big eejit (May 23, 2014)

More support for their (Greens) anti Sainsburys at Memorial Stadium stance than the Bristol Post would have us believe?


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

big eejit said:


> More support for their (Greens) anti Sainsburys at Memorial Stadium stance than the Bristol Post would have us believe?


Very similar result to last time out so I doubt it.

It's lost them more friends across Bristol/S Glos than it's won them in Bishopston


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Labour gain Lockleaze from Lib Dems

Lockleaze backing Labour's pro Sainsbury's position


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Brislington East:
*Mike Wollacott*  Labour and Co-operative Party Candidate 1002 31.85
John Langley UK Independence Party (UKIP) 886 28.16
Perry Hicks The Conservative Party Candidate 645 20.50
Peter Antony Goodwin Green Party 241 7.66
Pauline Mary Allen Liberal Democrat 199 6.33
Philip Collins Independent 138 4.39
Matthew Gordon Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 35 1.11


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Labour gain Horfield from Lib Dems


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Those last three results: if the stadium is an issue then they suggest the vast majority of the opposition springs from the muesli types in Bishopston rather than the normal Horfield and Lockleaze folk. Which we knew anyway


----------



## big eejit (May 23, 2014)

03:59
*"Sorry for Bristol"*
Former Lord Mayor Peter Main loses Brislington West Lib Dem seat to Labour's Rhian Greaves - he says "he feels sorry for Bristol".

What a knobber.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

big eejit said:


> 03:59
> *"Sorry for Bristol"*
> Former Lord Mayor Peter Main loses Brislington West Lib Dem seat to Labour's Rhian Greaves - he says "he feels sorry for Bristol".
> 
> What a knobber.


Bristol doesn't feel sorry for him. Bye then


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Make a cuppa while Westbury and Bedminster return the night's least surprising results


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Henleaze:
*Clare Campion-Smith*  Liberal Democrat 1830 43.73
Kevin Michael Staples The Conservative Party Candidate 1289 30.80
Barry Thompson Trahar Labour Party Candidate 488 11.66
Geoff Collard Green Party 307 7.34
Nina Beale UK Independence Party 246 5.88
Chris Farrell Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 25 0.60


----------



## big eejit (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> Those last three results: if the stadium is an issue then they suggest the vast majority of the opposition springs from the muesli types in Bishopston rather than the normal Horfield and Lockleaze folk. Which we knew anyway



I'd say people who are pro tend to be pro Rovers rather than pro Sainsburys. And vice versa for antis. And it's no surprise that there are more Rovers fans in Lockleaze than Bishopston.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Maybe they should have been more supportive of our attempts to develop the existing site rather than opposing that too


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Henbury:
*Mark Weston*  The Conservative Party Candidate 1491 52.02
Rosalie Walker Labour Party Candidate 907 31.65
Ruby Tucker Green Party 236 8.23
Thomas Stephens Liberal Democrat 139 4.85
David Rawlings Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 93 3.24


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Labour hold Southmead


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Labour hold Hartcliffe


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Tories hold Stoke Bishop


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Knowle:
*Gary Hopkins*  Liberal Democrat Focus Team 1659 45.92
Christopher Louis Orlik The Labour Party Candidate 884 24.47
Steve Wood UK Independence Party (UKIP) 477 13.20
Stephen Petter Green Party 311 8.61
Graham David Morris The Conservative Party Candidate 239 6.62
Domenico William Hill Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 43 1.19

Absolutely crap from Labour


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Labour gain Windmill Hill from Lib Dems

That's more like it


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Lockleaze:
*Gill Kirk*  Labour Party Candidate 1071 37.79
Sean Clifford Emmett Liberal Democrat 719 25.37
Pearleta Chicketer Hopkins UK Independence Party 452 15.95
Chrissie Quinnell Green Party 309 10.90
Darien Luke Jay The Conservative Party Candidate 242 8.54
Roger Thomas Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 41 1.45


----------



## big eejit (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> Maybe they should have been more supportive of our attempts to develop the existing site rather than opposing that too



They should have. The community, the council, Rovers, Bristol Rugby and Glos CC could've made BS7 a focus for sport in Bristol. But they all lack the vision and dropped the ball.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Tories gain Avonmouth from Labour

Have I mentioned that Labour are having a crap night?


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Greens hold Southville


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

big eejit said:


> They should have. The community, the council, Rovers, Bristol Rugby and Glos CC could've made BS7 a focus for sport in Bristol. But they all lack the vision and dropped the ball.


Not to defend the morons running Rovers but I think we're getting the best result we could have got. You'll have to ask millionaire tax-avoider Steve Lansdown what possible motivation he could have for Bristol RFC being less than enthusiastic about a future in BS7


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Horfield:
*Olly Mead*  Labour Party Candidate 1032 27.63
Nigel John Currie The Conservative Party Candidate 958 25.65
Cheryl Ann Liberal Democrat 699 18.71
Peter Charles Brown UK Independence Party 520 13.92
John Mark Hills Green Party 474 12.69
Martyn Ahmet Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 52 1.39

As tricky to predict as ever


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Westbury-on-Trym:
*Alastair Peter Lindsay Watson*  The Conservative Party Candidate 1977 49.82
Jonathan David Moore Labour Party Candidate 568 14.31
Graham Christopher Donald Liberal Democrat 530 13.36
Ann Kathleen Michael UK Independence Party (UKIP) 442 11.14
Alex Dunn Green Party 427 10.76
Mike Luff Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 24 0.60


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Bedminster:
*Mark Bradshaw*  Labour and Co-operative Party Candidate 1745 46.77
Catherine Slade Green Party 838 22.46
Sarah Helen Cleave The Conservative Party Candidate 680 18.23
Thom Oliver Liberal Democrat 264 7.08
Robin Victor Clapp Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 204 5.47

Green vote well up on a reduced overall turnout


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Stoke Bishop:
*John Goulandris*  The Conservative Party Candidate 2142 57.77
Kyla Darrell Green Party 513 13.83
Christine Webb Labour Party Candidate 468 12.62
Mary Elizabeth Page Liberal Democrat 330 8.90
Gerard Robinson UK Independence Party (UKIP) 230 6.20
Michael Wright Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 25 0.67


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Hartcliffe:
*Naomi Grace Rylatt*  Labour Party Candidate 1031 44.69
Jonathan Robert Hucker The Conservative Party Candidate 648 28.09
Patrick Charles Gordon Slade Green Party 283 12.27
Robert Nash Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 223 9.67
Paul Elvin Liberal Democrat 122 5.29


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Southmead:
*Jenny Smith*  Labour and Co-operative Party Candidate 1121 44.22
Tony Orr UK Independence Party (UKIP) 633 24.97
Paige Cora Betty Elsie Golding The Conservative Party Candidate 458 18.07
Chris Millman Green Party 160 6.31
Andrew John Morgan Liberal Democrat 145 5.72
John Yeandle Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 18 0.71


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Redland - Green gain from Lib Dem:
*Martin Fodor*  Green Party 1465 36.19
Alex Smethurst Liberal Democrat 709 17.51
Philip John Jardine Labour Party Candidate 689 17.02
Christopher Morton The Conservative Party Candidate 661 16.33
Stella Jane Perrett Independents for Bristol 327 8.08
Christine Wyndham-Thomas UK Independence Party (UKIP) 171 4.22
Laura Collins Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 26 0.64

Quite emphatic that.

Redland has now been held by FOUR different parties in the last 25 years


----------



## big eejit (May 23, 2014)

Crazy place!


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

big eejit said:


> Crazy place!


Tories held it 80s/early 90s. Labour had it mid 90s ish, then Lib Dems late 90s on. Now Greens.

Probably reflects the changing demographics of that part of Bristol more than anything.

And these election results are all over the shop, proper bonkers


----------



## big eejit (May 23, 2014)

Bristol now has 6 Green councillors. Not sure the city's social housing will be able to take the hit.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Bishopsworth:
*Kevin Michael Quartley*  The Conservative Party Candidate 1058 39.45
Kye Daniel Dudd Labour Party Candidate 783 29.19
Jon Craig Independents for Bristol 431 16.07
Alan Wilson Baker Green Party 230 8.58
Gareth Owen Liberal Democrat 92 3.43
Joseph John Etherington Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 88 3.28


----------



## big eejit (May 23, 2014)

The new make-up of Bristol City Council:

Labour 31
Liberal Democrat 16
Conservative 15
Green 6
Independent 1
UKIP 1
Make-up of Bristol City Council before yesterday’s vote:

Labour 27
Liberal Democrat 23
Conservative 14
Green 4
Independent 2
http://www.bristol247.com/2014/05/23/bristol-local-elections-2014-the-results-in-full-33118/


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Windmill Hill:
*Sam Mongon*  Labour Party Candidate 1107 28.99
Andrew Charles Brown Liberal Democrat 1100 28.81
Pip Sheard Green Party 920 24.10
Al Shute UKIP 350 9.17
Tony Lee The Conservative Party Candidate 247 6.47
Tom Baldwin Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 94 2.46

Big result for Labour, large majority overturned and Greens not far off as well


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Avonmouth:
*Matthew Simon Melias*  The Conservative Party Candidate 1067 31.35
John Thomas Bees Labour Party Candidate 1051 30.88
Spud Murphy UK Independence Party 878 25.79
Justin Michael Quinnell Green Party 149 4.38
Stephen Kenneth James Norman Independent 135 3.97
Ian Humfrey Campion-Smith Liberal Democrat 108 3.17
Patrick Dorian Hulme Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 16 0.47

Very close indeed and big vote for ex-Tory councillor Murphy


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Southville:
*Charlie Bolton*  Green Party 1700 42.53
Celia Christine Phipps Labour Party Candidate 1322 33.07
Paul Anthony Turner UK Independence Party 402 10.06
James Andrew Hale Stevenson The Conservative Party Candidate 289 7.23
Lena Clare Wright Liberal Democrat 208 5.20
Matthew Edward Carey Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 76 1.90

Not as close as it usually is!


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Think that's it - can't number crunch will let someone else do it!

Fair to say the results have been varied. Unexpectedly adhesive Lib Dems, Labour failure to come back in some of what used to be their strongholds, Green success in targeting wards (and a few possible targets for the future), Tories going neither forwards nor back really and of course UKIP making everything look a bit weird.

Off to bed when my shift's over!


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

big eejit said:


> Bristol now has 6 Green councillors. Not sure the city's social housing will be able to take the hit.


In full: 2xBishopston, 2xAshley and one each in Southville and Redland


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> Have I mentioned that Labour are having a crap night?


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


>


Seriously though - great result in Windmill Hill but failing to take Kingsweston, Whitchurch Park, Knowle and Hengrove is rubbish. Even Bedminster is looking vulnerable to a Green push now.
As mentioned, I sort of know Alice Bouquet and she's alright but putting her up for Whitchurch is mad.
And losing Avonmouth even with Spud muddying the waters


----------



## Geri (May 23, 2014)

Nigel Currie (Conservative candidate in Horfield) was in the Labour Party when I was. Fucking nob.

Can't believe Bishopston and Redland are now Green. Thank fuck I moved to East Bristol.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> And losing Avonmouth even with Spud muddying the waters



I like that Shouty Steve Norman came within a whisker of 4th place there - just 14 votes behind Justin Quinnell, who's been (unsuccessfully) standing for the Greens at least since the more eco-conscious Pharaohs first touted Residents' Pyramid Zones.

Plus he spanked the Lib Dems into 6th place. And TUSC - sixteen votes, _really_?


----------



## Gerry1time (May 23, 2014)

I wonder if the slightly utopian middle class 'Independents for Bristol' thing will keep going after this. The ones from it I've met seemed slightly confused by their lack of ability to win much last time round, this time must be confusing them even more.


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Just realised I know Martin Fodor, Redland's new Green, from Oxfam festival stewarding


----------



## JTG (May 23, 2014)

Thoughts on all that:
The Tories just can't move out of the suburbs but they're holding what they have pretty comfortably
Mixed picture in the Lib Dem/Labour battleground wards in the estates and w/c suburbs - Labour taking some of them back but in others the Libs are proving more adhesive than we thought they may be.
Where they stood, UKIP were ineffective in the Tory suburbs but made more impact in Labour target wards, most emphatically in Hengrove. Second places for UKIP in Southmead and both Brislington wards should concern Labour
The Greens have established a strong base in the Gloucester Road area - landslides in both Bishopston seats, Ashley is theirs and now one of the Redland seats also. South of the river they could be building for something similar with a growing Bedminster vote and a strong third place in Windmill Hill - Labour may owe their recapture of Windmill Hill to Lib Dem votes collapsing into the Greens.

The social dividing lines in the city are even clearer now imho. M/C Gloucester Road bohemian types completely distinct from the w/c estates and inner cities with completely different voting patterns and the suburbs something else again.

Overall it's as you were - George is in charge


----------



## BlackArab (May 26, 2014)

The Greens are losing popularity in Ashley and will struggle to retain their seats next time round. There is a backlash brewing over the residents parking zone proposals and the bohemian types that voted them in are upset that the Greens are not sympathetic to car owners, surprise surprise!


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2014)

BlackArab said:


> The Greens are losing popularity in Ashley and will struggle to retain their seats next time round. There is a backlash brewing over the residents parking zone proposals and the bohemian types that voted them in are upset that the Greens are not sympathetic to car owners, surprise surprise!


I had wondered but left the ward two years ago.
Back to Labour then?


----------



## BlackArab (May 26, 2014)

tbf I should mention Gus Hoyt's amazing ability to alienate people on Twitter/Facebook and being a trustfunder who has the ability to buy an ex-council house in Montpelier for £186k cash and his complaint of his low £32k pa wage are not endearing him to peeps either atm 

http://thebristolian.net/tag/gus-hoyt/


----------



## BlackArab (May 26, 2014)

JTG said:


> I had wondered but left the ward two years ago.
> Back to Labour then?



Depends on the candidate but Jon Rogers still has some popularity around here too.


----------



## BlackArab (May 26, 2014)

To be even fairer Gus is hardly the first trustie in Montpelier playing at being poor but right-on.


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2014)

BlackArab said:


> Depends on the candidate but Jon Rogers still has some popularity around here too.


Ah yeah, forgot about him. He was still campaigning on stuff last I saw?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 26, 2014)

JTG said:


> Ah yeah, forgot about him. He was still campaigning on stuff last I saw?


There's long been an amusing Facebook Group war between Hoyt & Telford (who run Ashley Greenvine), and Rogers (who admins Ashley Ward Bristol Information), with the former frequently accused of censorship, shouting down critics, arbitrarily deleting ‘off topic’ comments etc, and the latter using his page as a sort of ‘shadow councillor’ base of operations, sniping at Tweedles Dum & Dee.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/514518268580320/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/ashleyward/


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 26, 2014)

BlackArab said:


> To be even fairer Gus is hardly the first trustie in Montpelier playing at being poor but right-on.


Few have been so spectacularly outed though!


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> There's long been an amusing Facebook Group war between Hoyt & Telford (who run Ashley Greenvine), and Rogers (who admins Ashley Ward Bristol Information), with the former frequently accused of censorship, shouting down critics, arbitrarily deleting ‘off topic’ comments etc, and the latter using his page as a sort of ‘shadow councillor’ base of operations, sniping at Tweedles Dum & Dee.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/514518268580320/
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ashleyward/


Yes, I pop in for a laugh every once in a while. Especially enjoy it when other Lib Dems from across town drop by for a ding dong with Gus and Rob


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 26, 2014)

BlackArab said:


> The Greens are losing popularity in Ashley and will struggle to retain their seats next time round. There is a backlash brewing over the residents parking zone proposals and the bohemian types that voted them in are upset that the Greens are not sympathetic to car owners, surprise surprise!


Also Ashley has always been one of the most mixed - in economic and social as well as ethnic terms - wards in Bristol. Sustainability Indicator data consistently demonstrates a potent mix of unemployed, self-employed and employed, with a lot of working class people with vans or other vehicles they need for, well, working (again, that's statistically logged). And the proliferation of Glastonbury parking passes (etc) in windscreens attest to quite how many of the GP's natural constituency have vehicles which need to be permitted in the RPZ, even if they are mostly only used in the Summer.

Political miscalculation would be putting it politely!


----------



## BlackArab (May 26, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> There's long been an amusing Facebook Group war between Hoyt & Telford (who run Ashley Greenvine), and Rogers (who admins Ashley Ward Bristol Information), with the former frequently accused of censorship, shouting down critics, arbitrarily deleting ‘off topic’ comments etc, and the latter using his page as a sort of ‘shadow councillor’ base of operations, sniping at Tweedles Dum & Dee.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/514518268580320/
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ashleyward/



It's like a soap opera isn't it and does neither side any favours. Christian Martin was recently complaining there about his problems with rubbish on his street when we are supposed to be 'Green Capital' conveniently forgetting that the LD's had signed the original waste contracts.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 26, 2014)

JTG said:


> Yes, I pop in for a laugh every once in a while. Especially enjoy it when other Lib Dems from across town drop by for a ding dong with Gus and Rob


Christian Martin is the new Jon Rogers!


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 26, 2014)

BlackArab said:


> It's like a soap opera isn't it and does neither side any favours. Christian Martin was recently complaining there about his problems with rubbish on his street when we are supposed to be 'Green Capital' conveniently forgetting that the LD's had signed the original waste contracts.


Oh look, is this a picture of prominent Lib Dem Gary Hopkins promoting said same?


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Also Ashley has always been one of the most mixed - in economic and social as well as ethnic terms - wards in Bristol. Sustainability Indicator data consistently demonstrates a potent mix of unemployed, self-employed and employed, with a lot of working class people with vans or other vehicles they need for, well, working (again, that's statistically logged). And the proliferation of Glastonbury parking passes (etc) in windscreens attest to quite how many of the GP's natural constituency have vehicles which need to be permitted in the RPZ, even if they are mostly only used in the Summer.
> 
> Political miscalculation would be putting it politely!


Otoh, I was under the impression it had very low rates of car ownership - though maybe that doesn't conflict with the above or is for St Pauls, not Ashley
Or something


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Christian Martin is the new Jon Rogers!


That's the fella! Clifton East yeah?


----------



## BlackArab (May 26, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Also Ashley has always been one of the most mixed - in economic and social as well as ethnic terms - wards in Bristol. Sustainability Indicator data consistently demonstrates a potent mix of unemployed, self-employed and employed, with a lot of working class people with vans or other vehicles they need for, well, working (again, that's statistically logged). And the proliferation of Glastonbury parking passes (etc) in windscreens attest to quite how many of the GP's natural constituency have vehicles which need to be permitted in the RPZ, even if they are mostly only used in the Summer.
> 
> Political miscalculation would be putting it politely!



Yes those summer vehicles which quite often old diesel vans which leave you choking on fumes when they pull away. re the rpz, Ashley also suffers from a big problem with being used as a free car park for commuting suburbanites especially since Cabot Circus was opened and Kingsdown's rpz came into effect. The whole process of trying to introduce it has been badly handled but there's no denying there is a problem and certainly many especially in St Pauls calling for it.


----------



## BlackArab (May 26, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Oh look, is this a picture of prominent Lib Dem Gary Hopkins promoting said same?
> 
> View attachment 54555



'I am the eggman, I am the eggman...'


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 26, 2014)

JTG said:


> Otoh, I was under the impression it had very low rates of car ownership - though maybe that doesn't conflict with the above or is for St Pauls, not Ashley
> Or something



Typically the stats would show generally low to average private vehicle ownership, but higher than average numbers of work vehicles. The recent demographic changes with many more single young people moving into the area (with corresponding drop in proportion of families) would, I suspect, skew the results compared with the trend of the 80s, 90s & 00s. Certainly the number of car parking spaces required by new apartment blocks to secure their planning consent (and still there aren't enough to meet demand) could suggest there's rising numbers of private vehicles per capita in the area, perhaps?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 26, 2014)

JTG said:


> That's the fella! Clifton East yeah?



The Right Honourable Member for San Fernando Valley


----------



## JTG (May 26, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Typically the stats would show generally low to average private vehicle ownership, but higher than average numbers of work vehicles. The recent demographic changes with many more single young people moving into the area (with corresponding drop in proportion of families) would, I suspect, skew the results compared with the trend of the 80s, 90s & 00s. Certainly the number of car parking spaces required by new apartment blocks to secure their planning consent (and still there aren't enough to meet demand) could suggest there's rising numbers of private vehicles per capita in the area, perhaps?


Yeah, that makes sense


----------

